# Detroit's Central Station: Seeking a Future for a Symbol of a Grander Past



## spiralout (Jul 16, 2008)

Jim856796 said:


> Sorry, I have been thinking about this, and all restoration and saving efforts have felt. We are left with no other choice byt to demolish the station and let it rest in peace. Michigan Central is like a tired old warhorse who needs to be put down. Imyself don't even want it saved, despite its historic landmark status. If the station is gone, space is opened up in the area bounded by Michigan Avenue, Interstate 75, 12th Street, and Bagley Street to create a brand new street grid.


In my opinion societies that value and seek to preserve their historical buildings are enrichend culturally for doing so. In this day in age if you guys were to demolish this then I would say that that is an indicator that this town lacks culture, and soul. It really should be retained. There aren't many buildings like this in the world and you guys should really appreciate it. Its also something that visitors to the area would appreciate.

Like someone else said it should be mothballed until they can find a viable use for it


----------



## MPOWER (Jun 12, 2007)

In Germany bombs flattened whole cities and a lot of buildings which are now recognised as landmarks have been reconstructed or renovated. Landmarks like this huge central station are important for the city.. Modern buildings can be found everywhere in the world, there is hardly any difference in these new buildings. I think its very important for a society to be aware of his history. Especially in Detroit you will have a lot of work in preserving your cultural legacy. Save it!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> The station has fallen into too severe disrepair because of its long vacancy, it can't survive into the next decade. Even if there is will, the station is gonna flatline, and it will HAVE to pass away peacefully, sorry, but this is like the station is in hospice care. And the building may be in danger of collapse and any restoration will be an extremely difficult job.
> 
> Terri Schiavo case.


Huh? You honestly have no clue as to what you are saying. Why are you comparing the building to a person? You can restore a building to a pristine condition but you can not turn back the hands of time for a person. As it's been point out here before, there were building in Germany that were totally destroyed in the war, like the Frauenkirche in Dresden for example. From 1945 till 1990 it was just a pile of rubble in central Dresden. But, with great care, it was rebuilt from top to bottom and now we have one of the greatest religious structures in the world, fully restorted and in use. 

Despite what you are suggesting, the MCS is not beyond repair. It most certianly is in a better shape than the Frauenkirche was in 1990. And where do you get this idea that it is in danger of collapse? I was there in Jan and it was still standing tall. I even know people who have gotten into the building to take photos and they say beyond the damage to the interiors, it looks alright. The fact of the matter is, no building is beyond saving. If the time and energy are put into it, anything is possible.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

What if I did oppose the saving of this building? Try and force me to change my mind or clear my doubts all you want.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> What if I did oppose the saving of this building? Try and force me to change my mind or clear my doubts all you want.


LOL You flatter yourself, No one here honestly cares what you think. People are just pointing out that your arguements are flawed and you have no clue as to what you are talking about! :nuts:


----------



## citybus (Oct 22, 2008)

Why was the train station closed in the first place and is there much hope of it being reopened to trains? And what part of town is it in, it doesnt look very central. Brilliant building by the way


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Chadoh25 said:


> LOL You flatter yourself, No one here honestly cares what you think. People are just pointing out that your arguements are flawed and you have no clue as to what you are talking about! :nuts:


Okay, that post just made3 my blood boil. I do not flatter myself. I do have a clue as to what I'm talking about. I am *serious* about this. You think I'm so stupid. You want to scare me away from this forum, fine. I'm glad you're not a moderator. I hope this thread is closed. Why do you keep belitting my opinions? All I asked for was the demolition of this station or a least a successful redevelopment scheme (a "last chance" option) You need to stop belittling my opinions or I will contact a moderator and you will be pu8t on my ignore list indefinitely.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Why should I close this thread? Just because you aren't able to argue or don't want to?


People, calm down and anyone who's just into quarreling with others please stay out. Thanks.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^ Sir, I know you're a moderator, but can you please not say the words "calm down" in my presence? That will force me into drugs. And only moderators that the authority to close a thread.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_I'm a moderator of this forum and I repeat my demand to calm down, as you obviously still didn't. 


Back to the station please, thanks._


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

So for the Michigan Central Station, either a successful mixed-use scheme will work. If such a scheme is brought up by a developer, this will be the last chance.


----------



## Littlemob (May 30, 2009)

Benonie said:


> In European cities, nobody would even dare to mention the destruction of such a historical, iconic building...


Watch the TV series Britain's past (BBC) 6 episode's on how Britain tries and destroys it's heritage. from large castle, mansion to entire city centers like Bath. 

I shed tears to see some city planer of the 60's saying those old buildings where rubbish and needed to make way for the most ugly cheap shopping center or a high way.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jim856796 said:


> Okay, that post just made3 my blood boil. I do not flatter myself. I do have a clue as to what I'm talking about. I am *serious* about this. You think I'm so stupid. You want to scare me away from this forum, fine. I'm glad you're not a moderator. I hope this thread is closed. Why do you keep belitting my opinions? All I asked for was the demolition of this station or a least a successful redevelopment scheme (a "last chance" option) You need to stop belittling my opinions or I will contact a moderator and you will be pu8t on my ignore list indefinitely.


I'm not belittleling your opinion and I never said you were stupid. I'm just pointing out that you're aguements are a bit flawed and that no one here is trying to change your mind. We are just giving you our opinions and counter arguements. Also, all I did was ask you to show me some sort of prof that the MCS was in danger of collapse. Honestly, I don't see why you are so upset.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Littlemob said:


> Watch the TV series Britain's past (BBC) 6 episode's on how Britain tries and destroys it's heritage. from large castle, mansion to entire city centers like Bath.
> 
> I shed tears to see some city planer of the 60's saying those old buildings where rubbish and needed to make way for the most ugly cheap shopping center or a high way.


I know how you feel. In Columbus they ran 71 & 70 right through the middle of town and destroyed huge parts of my neighborhood. Also in the 60s and 70s, they tore down the old county courthouse for a park and our Union Station for the convention center and Hyett! Very sad!


----------



## SkyDiveJunkee (Jan 8, 2003)

If the entire building cannot be saved, what about the actual terminal lower floors? Preservation of at least the beautiful terminal section with it's beau-arts exterior should be restored if nothing else. Sell it off to a private investor then, who could dismantle it and build it somewhere more profitable. Do anything, except destroying it all together.


----------



## donoteat (Mar 13, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^How about we just buy it from Canadian National and then get rid of it altogether


Doesn't work; that yard leads directly to the Michigan Central Tunnel, which quite a large portion of freight rail traffic between Canada and the United States.



> or we'll just bury it underground and use it as part of a new rail transit system? The latte option will never work.


While I know nothing of this "latte option" of which you speak (though it sounds delicious, I must say), I can assure you that one cannot put a freight railyard underground. (due to some arcane FRA safety protocol, most likely.) Also, to put it underground would require regrading the tracks to pass under I-96 and I-75, and one would then have to regrade the wye immediately after the overpass, which would require regrading three railway lines instead of one.


Why demolish it at great expense to the city when you can mothball it and use it again later? Detroit is (was) (and will be again, some day) a great city, and (will) deserve(s) a rail terminal worthy of it.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Sorry, I meant to spell "latter".

No problem, we'll just build a brand-new rail terminal in another location. And convert the existing rail tunnel into a pedestrian-only tunnel.


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

oh, what a magnificent building!!! There is lack of renovation and plans of gentrification in large areas in Detroit.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Baltimore had one of these types of "ruins"









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=707618

But today its completely renovated and looks great. Hope Detroit can do the same thing.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ What was this building's purpose? It doesn't look like a station. Some hotel?


----------

